# FS. fertilizers



## thatplantguy (May 2, 2010)

not sure on the exact type but these are amazon swords. they are very large (1' high, with tonnness of leaves).
$10 each, ask for deal for multiples
ALOT of kno3 and kh2po4 ($5/lbs), few bottles of flourish 500ml (brand new) $10
Large chunk of driftwood. 24"x12"x8", seen behind plants. will take better photo later. $30 GONE
Branches pictured in photo. three pieces. $10-20 GONE GONE


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS. LARGE AMAZON SWORDS 11+ bundles, Driftwood! FERTZ!*

Greg I will take the bottles of flourish.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I will take 1 or 2 plants.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Amazon swords are huge. Bump for beutiful plants


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

that's a sweet tank!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

the tank was huge when i went there... the plants look a lot bigger in person vs. the pic (as the size of it make the plants look small)


----------



## Justin.14 (Apr 23, 2010)

pmed.....


----------



## thatplantguy (May 2, 2010)

*silvciv, * it was a sweet tank...  
thanks Rachel (TCR)! how'd the fish handle the move?, The photo surely doesnt do them justice. They are in a 20L bucket at the moment, the tips of the leaves are touching the rim, while the root bases are sittin at the bottom. just about 1' long with hundreds of shoots.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

The fish are all fine. I do find the butterfly amusing tho. He justs chills stairing at the substrate lol. The other guy coloured up pretty
quick too. Loaches are, to my delight, EATING SNAILS!!!!! Yay. The tetras joined mine and the Cory joined the Cory group quite nicely too. So it has been a great succsess


----------



## thatplantguy (May 2, 2010)

I need these gone by the end of this week. message me for an awesome deal.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Drat!! I would have one of those Amazon swords if I was closer to Maple Ridge.  BUMP for some beautiful plants.


----------

